# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  Χαρίζονται Lovebirds

## Mariefi

Καλημέρα σε όλους! 

Η δεύτερη γέννα για το ζευγαράκι μου η οποία και μας έφερε 4 πανέμορφα πουλάκια. Τα δύο έχω ήδη βρει να τα χαρίζω και μου μένουν τα δύο αδελφάκια που βλέπετε πιο κάτω. Για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε και πραγματικά θα τα αγαπήσει και θα τα φροντίσει μπορεί να μου στείλει μήνυμα.



 :Jumping0046:

----------


## blackmailer

Πολύ όμορφα τα μικρά σας!! Μακάρι να βρουν ένα καλό και φιλόξενο σπίτι...

----------


## binary

Μαρία είναι πραγματικά Πανέμορφα! 

Εάν δεν είχα πάρει ένα μικρό αρσενικό πριν λίγο καιρό, θα σου ζητούσα να τα υιοθετήσω!

Εύχομαι να βρουν γονείς που θα τα αγαπήσουν και θα τους προσφέρουν τα καλύτερα!

----------


## e2014

ειναι απιστευτα μαρια!!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Μαρια ειναι δυο μικρα κουκλακια!!!!!!μηπως μπορεις να δηλωσεις περιοχη;

----------


## δημητρα

απλα πανεμορφα, αν δεν βρεις καποιον μπορουν να κανουν παρεα με τα 4 δικα μου.

πολλα μπραβο για την κινηση σου

----------


## Nikos_V

Μαρία ενδιαφερομε εγω παραπολυ ομος !!! Ειναι πανεμορφα!!!! Εχω αρκετη εμπιρια με παπαγαλους και αναζιτουσα ενα λοβακι  ::  Αν δεν βρεθει καπιος αλλος με καλυτερα κριτηρια θα χαρω να υιοθετησω το ενα !

----------


## Nikos_V

> Μαρία ενδιαφερομε εγω παραπολυ ομος !!! Ειναι πανεμορφα!!!! Εχω αρκετη εμπιρια με παπαγαλους και αναζιτουσα ενα λοβακι  Αν δεν βρεθει καπιος αλλος με καλυτερα κριτηρια θα χαρω να υιοθετησω το ενα !


Και να συμπληρώσω οτι η διαμονη του θα ειναι σε μεγαλο κλουβι που διαθετω (60χ40χ40) !!! Τα ειδε η αδερφη μου και τρελαθηκε...με εχει πριξει χαχα!

----------


## mai_tai

Πανεμορφα κ τα δυο -Καλυ τυχη να εχουνε σε οποια χερια καταληξουν τα μικρουλια!Πολλα μπραβο στην Μαρια για την κινηση της!

----------


## Giorgekid

Οχι οτι μου πέφτει λόγος αλλα εγω ψηφίζω τον Νίκο και την Δήμητρα!ειναι αξιόπιστα παιδια και ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα τα προσέχουν!!!!νικο μηπως εχεις φωτο απο το κλουβι να το δουμε?

----------


## Nikos_V

> Οχι οτι μου πέφτει λόγος αλλα εγω ψηφίζω τον Νίκο και την Δήμητρα!ειναι αξιόπιστα παιδια και ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα τα προσέχουν!!!!νικο μηπως εχεις φωτο απο το κλουβι να το δουμε?


Το κλουβι ειναι η κλασικη ζεβγαροστρα (60χ40χ40) με τις μεγαλες πορτες για παπαγαλους...αυτη την στιγμη εχω την Cockatiel-ινα μου μεσα αλλα απο αυριο μεθαυριο θα παω να παρω την ακριβος μεγαλυτερη ζευγαρωστρα για να βαλω το cockatiel μου μεσα + το αρσενικο που περιμενω! θα παρω το (76χ46χ45.50cm)!!!   Εδω θα μπει το lovaακι  [Φωτογραφία]!!!

----------


## douriakos

Από πιο μέρος είναι ξέρουμε πριν πούμε οτιδήποτε? 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nikos_V

Πες μας μερικες λεπτομεριες ρε Μαρια οπως απο που εισαι...βεβαια και απο μακρια να εισαι τα εξοδα δικα μου αν χρειαστει μεταφορα με κτελ η κατι τετοιο! Επισης ειναι ήμερα? Γιατι τα βλεπω εξω απο το κλουβι! Εγω Αθήνα μενω παντως!

----------


## Giorgekid

Νικο τα λοβακια μπορει να ειναι ημερα αλλα εφοσον ειναι μικρα ....και αγρια να ειναι θα ημερεψουν!!!!οσον αφορα το κλουβι!!!!θα ειναι άρχοντας εκει μεσα!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

> Νικο τα λοβακια μπορει να ειναι ημερα αλλα εφοσον ειναι μικρα ....και αγρια να ειναι θα ημερεψουν!!!!οσον αφορα το κλουβι!!!!θα ειναι άρχοντας εκει μεσα!!!!


Δεν εχω ασχολιθει ποτε με τον χαρακτιρα των λοβε...ελπιζω να ημερεβουνε ευκολα οπος λες  ::  Βεβαια η Μαρια δεν μας απανταει να δουμε τι θα κανουμε  :Big Grin:  Εγω εχω ετοιμη την κλουβαρα παντος!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

> Δεν εχω ασχολιθει ποτε με τον χαρακτιρα των λοβε...ελπιζω να ημερεβουνε ευκολα οπος λες  Βεβαια η Μαρια δεν μας απανταει να δουμε τι θα κανουμε  Εγω εχω ετοιμη την κλουβαρα παντος!!!


Γραφει να μου στείλει μηνυμα!μηπως πρεπει να της στειλεις π.μ.?εαν μπορεις στειλε φωτο και σε εμενα το καινουργιο κλουβι του κοκατιλ σου!!!πανεμορφο ειναι

----------


## Nikos_V

> Γραφει να μου στείλει μηνυμα!μηπως πρεπει να της στειλεις π.μ.?εαν μπορεις στειλε φωτο και σε εμενα το καινουργιο κλουβι του κοκατιλ σου!!!πανεμορφο ειναι


ΑΑ δεν ηξερα οτι πρεπει να στειλω Π.Μ. νομιζα οτι εδω γινεται ολη η συζητηση...οκ της στελνω αμεσως!!! Οσο για το καινουριο κλουβι θα στο στειλω αυριο γιατι εχει σκοταδι τωρα!!! Ευχαριστω παντος  ::

----------


## stelios7

Μαριεφη πανεμορφα τα λοβακια ειναι τελεια!!! Σου εχω στειλει μηνυμα για το κλουβι δεν μπορω να σε βρω συγνωμη για το offtopic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

